# what year and hrs power



## topdogeye (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a nissan motor on my mud boat that I can't for the life of me figure out what year. I need to know to get parts for it. Please help if yall can.
NISSAN OHC 752749 A87 at top side oposite the carb 
6210A N56 at botom oposite the carb I need mainly to find a caburator base gasket and or proper carburator type for this particular motor. 
The carb thats on it now is a Hitachi the only number I could find on it is 015B3YY help would be awsome.


----------

